# Cold Crashing a Ginger Beer



## chromesphere (13/1/15)

Hey guys,

My ginger beer brew is progressing and the next leg of the journey is coming to hand. I will probably look at bottling in a weeks time, giving total ferment time 1 1/2 - 2 weeks approximately.

Scoured the internet cant seem to find an answer regarding cold crashing a ginger beer. 

Firstly, does it even work to clear the ginger beer? 

Secondly, would it perhaps be preferable NOT to cold crash. Floaties in ginger beer are obviously more acceptable then floaties in regular beer. Prehaps they add flavour or rustic appeal!? 

Your thoughts / opinions are welcome.

CS


----------



## phonos (13/1/15)

It won't make much difference to the flavour, but it will help the yeast settle.


----------



## slcmorro (13/1/15)

It'll definitely work to clear the beer mate, do it.


----------



## chromesphere (13/1/15)

No worries, it's in the fridge with the controller so I figured if it helps without any adverse side effects why not! I'm on about 1.015 and from what I've read GB's can drop to 1 or less so going to leave it in the there for another week before I crash it. Thanks fellors
CS


----------

